# Finding your Specialty



## mackguyver (Sep 8, 2014)

I have far too much gear and far too little time to shoot, so I would like to specialize. How have those of you who specialize in one area found that specialty?


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 8, 2014)

Are you talking about a hobby or a profession?


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 9, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> a hobby or a profession?


Very well and important question. 

mackguyver:
If you are a hobbyist (as I am and as I suppose from your "_far too little time _"), then let me tell you, that I've met several hobbyists who went into one certain direction and after some time they got bored/frustrated/exhausted because they couldn't improve any more and the joy of a good picture came by too seldomly. So they went on.
Conclusion: As a hobbyist try to stay a flexible allrounder and just specialize on what you like most today or tomorrow. And feel free to always try something new.

If you are a professional, then I am supposingly the wrong one to give you advice but...
If you are a professional, then you will have to specialize to make a living and you will have to be really good, in art, technique and most of all: marketing. And I suppose that again you will be best in just trying out/feeling, what you like the most. Only if you're really into one area, then you will have the passion to push yourself to the edge.

Final conclusion:
Either way you will have to try it out, what you prefer or like the most - if you can't feel it yet. 
And this - of course - is in opposition to your "_far too little time to shoot_" *sigh*


----------



## Bennymiata (Sep 9, 2014)

As a part-time pro, I get to do many jobs that really didn't interest me at all, yet when I started to get into the job, I found inspiration in all sorts of places.
Just go out and look for things. You may find lots of stuff you never thought about shooting before.


----------



## tayassu (Sep 9, 2014)

As Maximilian said, try to stay an allrounder, but do most what you feel is the best. I did a ton of macro/flower work, just because it is in my garden... But now I do it only occasionally, because I maxed out my macro shots capacity  But I have always felt the best when photographing wild animals. It is a very intense experience to look an animal in the eye. A friend of mine, photographs old, lost places. Nothing can make him feel better than standing in an old hotel photographing decay... 
Try things as often as you can, but don't force it. When the time is right, it will come... (duh, I'm sounding like some esoteric douche there  )


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 9, 2014)

One of the many advantages of being an amature photographer is that we don't have to specalize.


----------



## ULFULFSEN (Sep 9, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I have far too much gear and far too little time to shoot, so I would like to specialize. How have those of you who specialize in one area found that specialty?



i simply shot what makes me enjoy photography the most.

landscapes because i like to climb and be out in the nature.

portraits because i love peoples faces and it´s something that i can share with the people i portrait.


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 9, 2014)

I much agree with what Maximilian wrote about pros. If you are passionate about something special - do it! If it makes you feel good and happy - do it!

For me I was drawn to birds/wildlife/nature because I needed something to balance a stressful life as a consultant in the IT-industry. I get to exercise the lesser used part of my brain. The birds "forced" me to learn the camera and its settings so I could acquire focus fast and shoot them in mid-air. In my case these fluttering little feathered critters was the best way to get the needed knowledge quickly.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 9, 2014)

If you talk about shooting as a hobby, variety without serious commitment is more fun. ??? 
Think of someone who wants to remain a bachelor, or be an expert in his wife.  
On the other hand, some men try to become experts in several women at the same time, with wife and several mistresses. : I do not recommend it.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks for all of the replies and to be more specific, I am a part-time pro, but due to some annoying health issues (disc problems in neck, worn out knees, and torn rotator cuffs) I have all but quit the paid work this year. I would like to get back into things once I get through rehab/surgery, which should be done in the next few months.

The thing that transpired this was from looking at my work as I prepare to enter the North American Nature Photography Association (NANPA) Showcase contest. I look back over my nature and wildlife work and I realize that it's nowhere near the level of the pros who place in the top 250 of the contest and wonder if I'm wasting my time doing nature/wildlife. If I could sit out in the wilds every day, I would probably get better shots, but nature photography is about luck as much or more than anything else. Unfortunately, I have a wife and bills and can't afford to do that.

On the other hand, it seems like some of the other work I do comes very easily and I get very good results just about every time I shoot. I used to shoot fashion/models back in the film days and made good money doing that, but I'm in a small city now so that's somewhat out.

I don't mind being a generalist, but part of me would like to be really good at one thing instead of okay at lots of things. Maybe I'm just making too much of this but I'm frustrated with the quality of my work.


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 9, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Thanks for all of the replies and to be more specific, I am a part-time pro, but due to some annoying health issues (disc problems in neck, worn out knees, and torn rotator cuffs) I have all but quit the paid work this year. I would like to get back into things once I get through rehab/surgery, which should be done in the next few months.
> 
> The thing that transpired this was from looking at my work as I prepare to enter the North American Nature Photography Association (NANPA) Showcase contest. I look back over my nature and wildlife work and I realize that it's nowhere near the level of the pros who place in the top 250 of the contest and wonder if I'm wasting my time doing nature/wildlife. If I could sit out in the wilds every day, I would probably get better shots, but nature photography is about luck as much or more than anything else. Unfortunately, I have a wife and bills and can't afford to do that.
> 
> ...


*nods in understanding*
On every learning curve there's plateaus. I fully know how frustrated I can get when I can't do something - at those times I have to practise letting go. Some stews get better if they simmer on their own until ready, as long as the seasoning has been done right.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 9, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Thanks for all of the replies and to be more specific, I am a part-time pro, but due to some annoying health issues (disc problems in neck, worn out knees, and torn rotator cuffs) I have all but quit the paid work this year. I would like to get back into things once I get through rehab/surgery, which should be done in the next few months.


I'm sorry for the problems of health. We all know that wildlife photography requires a lot of physical effort and luck. Happens that luck tends to favor those who can spend several hours in the woods, carrying very heavy equipment...


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 9, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Thanks for all of the replies and to be more specific, I am a part-time pro, but due to some annoying health issues (disc problems in neck, worn out knees, and torn rotator cuffs) I have all but quit the paid work this year. I would like to get back into things once I get through rehab/surgery, which should be done in the next few months.



Best wishes mackguyver.

Sounds like mirrorless time ;D


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 9, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I'm sorry for the problems of health. We all know that wildlife photography requires a lot of physical effort and luck. Happens that luck tends to favor those who can spend several hours in the woods, carrying very heavy equipment...


Thank you for your comments and while that is true of the heavy gear and time, I have also found that walking or standing around for long periods with heavy gear (while feeding the mosquitoes) doesn't always work.

DominoDude, perhaps that would be the best idea. Maybe I need to quit it for several months and focus on the other work that comes more easily. If the nature work is meant to be, I guess I'll go back to it.

Dylan, that is part of why I recently bought the 11-22 for the EOS M, though I would rather take the 1D X than anything - I truly love that camera despite its size & weight!


----------



## surapon (Sep 9, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I have far too much gear and far too little time to shoot, so I would like to specialize. How have those of you who specialize in one area found that specialty?



My dear friend, Mr. mackguyver.
As you and me = 80% Hobby and 20% Get Paid on our Love Photographic Hobby---We just do the best as we can, BUT THE MOST IMPORTANT FACTORS = Are HAPPY in our life, Like Me past 4 months that I have Canon EOS-M, this Baby is on my Belt all the times, and I just forget 4 of my DSLRs----Yes, I shoot every things that around me.
Have Super FUN, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## distant.star (Sep 9, 2014)

tayassu said:


> I'm sounding like some esoteric douche there  )



I don't think esoteric douche is posting here anymore. His forum membership was suspended over a controversy related to flushing chemistry or some such thing. I could be wrong.

Anyway, sounds to me like somebody may be watching too much Scott Kelby. While I have great respect for Kelby and what he has created and done for photography, he has a tendency to go overboard. He seems to think even people who don't make a living in photography need to have a specialty area. I don't agree.

The first thing you have to do is take the kinds of pictures you want to look at. I like social documentary, candid portrait and such so I do a lot of that. Sometimes I like to look at pictures of flowers, so sometimes I'll take pictures of flowers. I have a whole gallery of boxcar graffiti. Some days I go over to the waterfront and take pictures of ships and boats. Sometimes I'll go out at night and see what I can see interesting in the contrast of dark and lights.

If you like a particular type of image, devote most of your time and energy to that. Do whatever it takes to satisfy your need for what you think is a good picture. Photography is not like marriage -- you don't have to wed a certain specialty and just look at all the others, you get to have them all!

Imagine how dreary the world would be if you didn't take a picture of your family on a beach in front of a glorious sunset because "My specialty is shooting stamp collections."


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 9, 2014)

Follow your passions!

I love travel and I love wildlife.

Sadly, I don't have enough time and money to pursue them, but when I do, I'm in heaven.

sek



mackguyver said:


> I have far too much gear and far too little time to shoot, so I would like to specialize. How have those of you who specialize in one area found that specialty?


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 9, 2014)

Surapon, thank you for your post and I agree, you have to love what you do, and your pictures always make me smile ;D. I don't love what I do for my day job, but at least it pays well. I do love photographer on the other hand, and all photography at that.

scottkinfw, good advice as well, in the same vein as Surapon's post.



distant.star said:


> tayassu said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sounding like some esoteric douche there  )
> ...


All of your thoughts are appreciated and yes, I do believe that he has been banned, so it would be impossible to take his place. 

I haven't been watching Scott Kelby, or any other "gurus" but I think that I may be focusing my efforts in the wrong area. I'm not looking to become wedded to or exclusive to any genre, but I would like to focus on one. That would mean devoting my efforts to it say 70-80% of the time, but not forsaking all others, to continue the marriage analogy 

Right now, I feel like I'm too unfocused (my apologies to this user on our forum). I have done my best work in photography and elsewhere when I've been focused on one area or one thing.

I guess it boils down to - do I shoot stuff that I can shoot well with less effort or continue shooting stuff that I don't shoot as well that also requires greater effort? That sure sounds like a stupid question now that I write it.

Maybe I'm just having a midlife crisis, but instead of the red sports car, I'll be buying a PhaseOne or Hasselblad MF system


----------



## Besisika (Sep 9, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I have far too much gear and far too little time to shoot, so I would like to specialize. How have those of you who specialize in one area found that specialty?


Hi Mack,
I think you just asked the most difficult question a part-time pro faces when it comes to photography. I have been there for the past two-three years and still trying to find my way out. Hopefully, we will find it together.

If you don't mind asking, because I am still not sure I understood, what are you trying to specialize for? To be one of the best in what you like or to become a successful pro? My opinion, one is about technique and dedication, the other is about business and they don't have to require the same path.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 9, 2014)

Excellent point (not that you need my kudos).

To finish my thought, since I can never get to follow my passion as much as I would like, I take any opportunity to shoot. I sometimes shoot things not interesting to me just to learn new things. Sometimes I am surprised to discover that I develop a new interest, and sometimes, it is still not interesting to me. However, the fundamentals are the same whatever I shoot, and at least it is an opportunity to get behind the camera, practice, learn, improve.

When I am behind the camera, I am happy.

sek



Maximilian said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > a hobby or a profession?
> ...


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 9, 2014)

I take it that when you said, " Unfortunately, I have a wife and bills and can't afford to do that." you meant that the unfortunate part was the bill part!

Getting old(er) is not for the faint of heart to be sure. Personally, I always try to stay positive, even in light of things like you are going through.

Given that, why not think of this as an opportunity rather than a loss? For instance, now you are forced to look at new ideas. As such, in reading what you do well and get good results almost every time, I did not pick up any passion? On the other, I did detect a whole lot of passion regarding the wildlife. Who says you can't do both, or even find something else that you would love that can also pay the bills. Think outside the box. There are so many opportunities that you probably didn't think of because you didn't have to before, surely, something can pique your interest and passions again.

sek



mackguyver said:


> Thanks for all of the replies and to be more specific, I am a part-time pro, but due to some annoying health issues (disc problems in neck, worn out knees, and torn rotator cuffs) I have all but quit the paid work this year. I would like to get back into things once I get through rehab/surgery, which should be done in the next few months.
> 
> The thing that transpired this was from looking at my work as I prepare to enter the North American Nature Photography Association (NANPA) Showcase contest. I look back over my nature and wildlife work and I realize that it's nowhere near the level of the pros who place in the top 250 of the contest and wonder if I'm wasting my time doing nature/wildlife. If I could sit out in the wilds every day, I would probably get better shots, but nature photography is about luck as much or more than anything else. Unfortunately, I have a wife and bills and can't afford to do that.
> 
> ...


----------



## unfocused (Sep 9, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Right now, I feel like I'm too unfocused (my apologies to this user on our forum). I have done my best work in photography and elsewhere when I've been focused on one area or one thing.



No apology necessary. I chose that name because it, unfortunately, sums my personality up. I realize that if I'd been a bit more focused in life, I probably would have been more successful. But, I am what I am.

To your original question. I think we all go through this. 

My solution (keeping in mind that I've spend a lifetime in journalism and communications) has been to give myself assignments periodically.

I find an area that I am interested in and start "collecting" images that I could use to produce a book. I know the book may not get published (although the ability to self-publish ebooks has certainly changed the market) and know it may not be commercially viable, but I find it helps to focus my shooting and add some much-needed discipline.

I spent about a year shooting a local historical park in all seasons and during all events, going out on weekends and whenever I could, at all times of day. It really helped me improve my shooting and I got some great images. I then researched the topic and wrote text for the project. I came close to getting it published, but it fell through. Nonetheless, I published it on my website and it gave me a great deal of personal satisfaction.

http://unfocusedmg.com/new-salem/index.html

I'm now working on another one, in a much different vein. This one, I would expect will take me a decade or more to complete, if it ever is completed. In the meantime, I continue to shoot other things and begin to organize and develop them into themes for future projects.

http://unfocusedmg.com/memorials/index.html

Not sure this helps, but just a few thoughts.

One more, speaking of Scott Kelby, I attended one of his workshops recently and he talked about a very well-respected landscape photographer. He said someone asked the other photographer what his secret was in getting such incredible shots and the guy responded: "You have to be willing to go to each park or location 25 times, in all seasons and at all times."


----------



## Steve (Sep 10, 2014)

unfocused said:


> I'm now working on another one, in a much different vein. This one, I would expect will take me a decade or more to complete, if it ever is completed. In the meantime, I continue to shoot other things and begin to organize and develop them into themes for future projects.
> 
> http://unfocusedmg.com/memorials/index.html



Heh, I was talking to my girlfriend a while ago about doing something with this subject. Never went anywhere with it. Hope it turns out well!


----------



## NancyP (Sep 10, 2014)

Unfocused, I am like you. In my professional field, circumstances pushed me toward becoming a generalist, but truth to tell, I also enjoyed the new challenges of learning about different subspecialties. 

Nature photography can be incredibly competitive. The increased accessibility and greater quality of equipment, the popularization of outdoors recreation, the dissemination of images on the internet - all contribute to a burgeoning of the field, with a zillion amateurs, some very talented, and a sizable number of pros. Plus, there is the luck involved in being at the right place at the right time, limited by workaday schedules. 

I would suggest taking a look at your favorite subjects. Which ones do you want to study further? Do you have a passion for tiger beetles (one local amateur entomologist)? Herps? Terrestrial orchids? Black bears? Karst formations? Caves? A particular ecosystem? A particular park? Make it a project! I am shooting all sorts of subjects, because I use the photos to help me learn about the subjects - "what the heck is that strange flower"? "What grows in a dolomite glade?" At some point when I perfect my anti-chigger garb  , I might make a project of this one glade that is 45 minutes from my house - photo it in all seasons.


----------



## NancyP (Sep 10, 2014)

Surapon, that's a great shot of an unusual building!


----------

